# What is the best transmission fluid for the 6 Speed in the 225 Quattro?



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am currently running Redline MT-90. My 2001 TT 225Q is my Daily Driver. With the colder weather lately shifts are VERY slow when cold, even resulting in a couple 2nd gear grinds... I know MT-90 is pretty thick, and once warm it is pretty good, although still a bit notchy. I can always double clutch the first few shifts if MT-90 is indeed providing the best protection when warm, but I was hoping for some input on what else I should consider running that would provide comparable protection with smoother shifts (Mainly concerned with cold behavior, but wouldn't mind something a bit easier to shift warm as well!). Other possibly relevant information, the car is not tracked, never launched, and I most always shift fairly slowly (don't slam gears). I am also running a SPEC stage I clutch and LWFW (13 lbs. steel). I assume though that this will be a fairly general discussion of how our cars like various oils, and I doubt that my particular setup will affect anything very much.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

I just drained unknown fluid and age from mine last week and put Mobil One in. Definitely needs to warm up. 1 to 2 feels a little notchier than before but all the rest are super smooth.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Stock, stock, stock. Let me repeat that, stock. Its the best, I've tried Mobil, MT90, and compared to stock they suck. OEM fluid is smoother overall and has little to none of the cold-shifting BS of the cheaper fluids. Sure, it costs $90 for the three liters, but its far better and specifically made for our cars. Don't get me wrong, aftermarket is often better than stock, but not in this case :thumbup:


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

I spent $120 on the OEM fluid (well $90 if I hadn't knocked a bottle over) and ended up draining it. My transmission grinded like no other in low gears. Spent $35 for MT-90 and I only get the occasional notchy 1st to 2nd shift... much more tolerable than constant grinding. 

Makes me worry something is up with my transmission, but MT-90 is perfect


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Look at where we're all located, too. I've heard from other sources that MT-90 is the best for warmer climates, and if that's the case in California, it's good to know. Here in the rust belt, though, I've found that stock gear oil performs better in the winter months than MT-90.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

usally when you have problems running stock fluids and go to a aftermarket one then it comes down to premature wear or abuse in the trans.. i ran a 400 horse neon with the stock trans fluids in it with never a problem..moved to slick valvoline or what ever grinded like a coffe mill


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Just to clarify, I never actually had any problems with the stock fluid. I bought the car with 89k miles, drove it through a winter with no issues, but when the weather was getting nice I changed the haldex/rear diff fluid with new stock and the transmission fluid with the MT90, just because I was unsure about the history of the car and wanted to make sure that everything was fresh. It is only now, with the aftermarket fluid and cold weather that I am experiencing this issue, which is mild and only occurs for the first few shifts. Weather has been in the 40's in the mornings lately and the issue has gone away, it has to be quite cold for this to happen.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Royal Purple!*

I changed mine too Royal Purple!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love Royal Purple. IIRC that's what I'm running too. A little stiff in the dead of winter but good overall.


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

I used Castrol Syntec 75/90. It felt identical to OEM.
Lots of info here.
http://www.synthetic-oil-tech.com/Gear Lube White Paper.pdf


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

For years I've been using MT90 but when I had work done to my trans they put OEM back in. I honestly didn't notice the difference. Still pretty rough in the Winter but I just remember to shift slow for the first few blocks.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

lite1979 said:


> Look at where we're all located, too. I've heard from other sources that MT-90 is the best for warmer climates, and if that's the case in California, it's good to know. Here in the rust belt, though, I've found that stock gear oil performs better in the winter months than MT-90.


x2, good point :thumbup: Best way to change any fluid is to drive your car for 15-20 minutes (up to operating oil temp), then get it home and drained right away, cold fluids don't drain as well. Hell, I do this for the Haldex, nevermind the oil


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

l88m22vette said:


> x2, good point :thumbup: Best way to change any fluid is to drive your car for 15-20 minutes (up to operating oil temp), then get it home and drained right away, cold fluids don't drain as well. Hell, I do this for the Haldex, nevermind the oil


+1 and don't forget the bevel box if your quattro


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Forgot about the bevel box last time, yet another thing to add to the list :facepalm:


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*redline MT-90 for sure*

cured my gringing o2j tranny, just changed in my 6 spd 01 TT shifting better already!!!!!!


----------

